# Cutting (off)



## ThomasK

I am interested in how languages express the difference between chopping (or cutting), the action, and chopping off something. In Dutch we use a prefix, just as in English a phrasal verb is used (containing a particle ?). 

Can Tagalog express that, and how ?


----------



## Goddess Mystyxx

My try in Tagalog:

_Putulin_ is _to cut_ (root. putol-cut)
Putulin mo ang sanga ng puno..
You cut off the branch of the tree...

_Hiwain_ - to Chop (root. hiwa) 
_Tadtarin_- to Mince (root. tadtad) 

_Hiwain mo ang karne at tadtarin ang bawang_
You chop the meat and mince the garlic

Mys


----------



## ThomasK

So: could I say that you (change the stem and) add a suffix ? (potol > putulin)
Thanks !


----------



## niernier

ThomasK said:


> So: could I say that you (change the stem and) add a suffix ? (potol > putulin)
> Thanks !



That's it. You got it right. Affixes are used, and depending on the instrument, different verbs for cutting are applied. Hiwa is most likely used if you are cutting with a blade or a knife, gupit if with a pair of scissors, and putol if you are to cut down something, say a wood.


----------



## ThomasK

Perfect, thanks !


----------

